# Tegu loves eating beetles!



## nepoez (Dec 18, 2013)

I've had this guy for maybe 3 months now and he's grown a lot! He's extremely active and constantly digging deep into the soil to find food. My substrate is bio-active so there's worms and bugs living in there. Here's him eating a bunch of beetles.


----------



## Josh (Dec 18, 2013)

Nice video! He's stoked on those little bugs! I love the bioactive idea.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Dec 20, 2013)

Wow Im surprised he likes them. I have very bioactive substrate too but my tegus wont touch the darklings. Although my sav eats them. I have heard they are bitter tasting.


----------

